# PTO issue solver



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey members, ever had a PTO that shuts off while mowing? Well if you are ready to throw the whole darn tractor away, stop. Your battery may be almost dead. I found out a while ago that when the battery in your tractor is almost dead or is dead , your PTO will or will not engage. If it does, it will again shut off. Solution buy a new battery, electric PTO's need power, unless your motor supplies current.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

...or your voltage regulator may be weak, and not putting out the correct voltage.....


----------

